# First volume of TIPS ready to sell.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally! Subsequent volumes will follow soon.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

how much is it and where can i pick one up?



good luck!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Click on the link.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats CaptKen! Any chance a hard copy will be available at some point?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know about a hard copy. Click on the link and ask Aaron.

Ken


----------

